# Used/Refurbished taping tools. Are they worth buying?



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Would like to maybe get a small set but not sure if I should look at new or refurbished tools? Here's why. Work for me can be really slow at times so investing a lot of money in tools that will sit around for weeks on end does not make sense to me. That's why I am thinking of maybe trying to find a good used set. I am a hand taper with no bazooka experience, but have run some boxes (20 years ago). Right now I am using the CanAm tube with a roller and flusher for my inside corners. Everything else is done by hand. My list of tools would be: 10"-12" box, handle(s), mud pump, and angle box w/2.5"-3.5" flushers. Tough to find anything in regards to taping tools in my area so if I do this I would have to try and find something on-line. 

Have any of you had a good experience with buying used tools?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

There is not 2 much 2 the tools really!
Can be fixed quite easily if u have the time!
I have a bazooka that's over 20 yrs old and it still gets pulled out of the pail of water it sits in now and again and still going great:thumbsup:
Boxes r the same maybe blade change/skids/wheels but only the blade change the most!
Corner roller is just a set of wheels if its worn!
Now angle heads r a dif story, They really need some1 that knows what they r doing if ur not confident in setting the head up!:thumbsup:
Hope this helps.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I found my first set of tools on Kijiji. Had to drive a couple hours. Guy was retiring. When I got to his house he threw in all kinds of extra stuff.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

D A Drywall said:


> I found my first set of tools on Kijiji. Had to drive a couple hours. Guy was retiring. When I got to his house he threw in all kinds of extra stuff.


WOW..nice..hope I have that kind of luck


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Would like to maybe get a small set but not sure if I should look at new or refurbished tools? Here's why. Work for me can be really slow at times so investing a lot of money in tools that will sit around for weeks on end does not make sense to me. That's why I am thinking of maybe trying to find a good used set. I am a hand taper with no bazooka experience, but have run some boxes (20 years ago). Right now I am using the CanAm tube with a roller and flusher for my inside corners. Everything else is done by hand. My list of tools would be: 10"-12" box, handle(s), mud pump, and angle box w/2.5"-3.5" flushers. Tough to find anything in regards to taping tools in my area so if I do this I would have to try and find something on-line.
> 
> Have any of you had a good experience with buying used tools?


Take a look at Columbia tools stripping down a Zook and u will c there is not that much to it! Google!!
All that really goes wrong is bushes/Cable and chain!!
Try L5 he has some refurbed stuff just now for sale and going by what every1 is saying the after service is great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Thanks Vanman. Just did a kijiji search province wide and there is nothing listed there for used taping tools, so looks like I'll have to keep searching. Not sure who L5 is..do you have a link anywhere I could check out?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Thanks Vanman. Just did a kijiji search province wide and there is nothing listed there for used taping tools, so looks like I'll have to keep searching. Not sure who L5 is..do you have a link anywhere I could check out?


No probs!
Yea Level 5 is on this site, Pm him i'm sure he will help!
Just search Level 5 and u will find them:thumbsup:
Look through community u will get all the members in there!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> No probs!
> Yea Level 5 is on this site, Pm him i'm sure he will help!
> Just search Level 5 and u will find them:thumbsup:
> Look through community u will get all the members in there!


+1 definitely get ahold of Scott at Level 5 I just purchased quite a few refurbished tools from them, they look great and definitely get the job done. And you can't ask for a nicer company to work with :thumbup:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

They are totally worth buying if you get them from someone who took care of them. Even if they didn't they are fairly easy to repair.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just make sure they are in good working condition. You don't want to get a set of junk tools and base your opinion of the tools off of that. They are worth the money.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Level 5 Tools*

Oldtimer:

Would love to help you out. We have some refurbished tools and can likely pull something together for you at a very reasonable price. Call our office at (913) 631-0804 and ask for Luann Kizer or Robby. I'm on vacation until early next week but they can talk to you about what you need and what we have. You can also reach me on Monday. I assure you the tools leave our shop in top working order so no worries there. If you do find other tools we have a full repair center and can work on all brands if needed. You can go to our website; www.level5tools.com and see our line of tools. Look forward to helping you if we can.

Thanks to those who gave us a referral, sure do appreciate it!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

THANKS all for the replies! :thumbsup:

Level5, I noticed you are based out of Kansas. I am in Alberta Canada. I assume you ship out of the USA to other countries. The "reasonable price" you offer will skyrocket for me because of the exchange rate  but we'll see how that goes once I talk to someone from Level5 :thumbup: I'm always a bit leery ordering outside of Canada because of potential hold ups at customs and shipping rates.

Thanks again for the info


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

We ship to Canada all the time with no issues. I'm certain we can put something together!


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Wanted to thank VANMAN and gotmud for pointing me in the direction of Level5 tools. Level5 customer service is top notch in my book! :thumbup: After talking with them over a few days and getting a GREAT deal from Scott I have now ordered my set of used/refurbished boxes, handles and pump from them. Very excited to receive these and start using them on my next job. THANKS again to everyone at Level5!! You guys (and gals) are wonderful to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

No probs, Was just trying to point u in a direction that I thought right for ur requirements!:thumbsup:
Its been all good about the things I have read on here about L5 so it was a no brainer really!
If u r looking for advice just ask on here and u will b sorted soon.:thumbup:


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

VANMAN said:


> No probs, Was just trying to point u in a direction that I thought right for ur requirements!:thumbsup:
> Its been all good about the things I have read on here about L5 so it was a no brainer really!
> If u r looking for advice just ask on here and u will b sorted soon.:thumbup:


 
Will definitely have some questions once I start using the tools. I have not run boxes for 20+ years so will have to relearn all over again


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

old timer,

Check out these two links. Sometimes buying new isn't as expensive as you may think. 

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/columbia-finishing-set/

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/level-5-finishing-set/

If you need any assistance please contact me

thanks, Brad
[email protected]


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Brian said:


> old timer,
> 
> Check out these two links. Sometimes buying new isn't as expensive as you may think.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links Brian (Brad)  Already have my set ordered from Level5. I sent you 2 PM's you have not replied to. One on July 30th and one on Aug 19th. Who knows where it might have lead? Maybe you missed out on a sale???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sometimes getting a second hand tool that's not running right can actually be a blessing.............Becouse you will study it and work out why, Then get parts and try and fix, Ive had new, second hand, Fixed up things, Its all good but obviously if its covered in mud, Coloured coating rubbed off it, Old and hammered don't buy it.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Wanted to thank VANMAN and gotmud for pointing me in the direction of Level5 tools. Level5 customer service is top notch in my book! :thumbup: After talking with them over a few days and getting a GREAT deal from Scott I have now ordered my set of used/refurbished boxes, handles and pump from them. Very excited to receive these and start using them on my next job. THANKS again to everyone at Level5!! You guys (and gals) are wonderful to deal with :thumbsup:


Glad it worked out for you:thumbup: I can't say enough good things about Level 5 , I had a question about my tools this past Saturday afternoon and I was like where am I gonna get a quick answer? I called Scott and he answered :what: and was very helpful. Their commitment to their customers goes beyond 9-5. 
Anybody else looking for great deal on new or used tools give them a call, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

oldtimer,

I was unaware you sent private messages for me. Most members call or email me directly at

905 761 1002 
[email protected]

I will pay closer attention in the future. Regardless where you purchased your tools, I hope you enjoy them. I am glad Scott was able to ship you direct. 

Brad Kennedy


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Brian said:


> oldtimer,
> 
> I was unaware you sent private messages for me. Most members call or email me directly at
> 
> ...


 Being a fairly new member I guess I just assumed people checked their PM's from time to time. I will now know to call or email you Brad  You do have a few items on your web site I am interested in, so will pop by and look it over again :thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I will also add that I contacted Brad a while back about the Columbia semi automatic taping tool set (compound tube) I needed to know the exchange rate, he emailed me back almost immediately with a detailed cost for what I was wanting. I will be purchasing my tube from him when I get ready. And if I'm not mistaken it was on a weekend also. Both great companies, both care about us finishers I believe.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Now that I have my new tools posted here: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-tool-day-2511/index195/

Anyone have good links to some informative videos for running the 10" and 12" boxes? Some of the questions I have are: Thickness of mud mixes and what setting to use on the boxes for applying 2nd and 3rd coats. From what I remember I think we ran the flats first then the butts. Which brings me to my next question. How to coat the butts? A single 10" down the center? or double up the 10" on each side of the butt? Does it matter which way?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Now that I have my new tools posted here: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-tool-day-2511/index195/
> 
> Anyone have good links to some informative videos for running the 10" and 12" boxes? Some of the questions I have are: Thickness of mud mixes and what setting to use on the boxes for applying 2nd and 3rd coats. From what I remember I think we ran the flats first then the butts. Which brings me to my next question. How to coat the butts? A single 10" down the center? or double up the 10" on each side of the butt? Does it matter which way?


As I just said its all in how the box is set up! Other post! LOL
Look at youtube there r lots of vids on there!
If ur wanting to c how much crown on a box setting run it on the middle of the board not on the joint so that will give u an idea what ur going to b boxing at. If that makes any sense?:blink:
O I do 8 either side then 12 either side but I used to run 7/10/12 just down the middle!
This site has changed up my taping system but u always can over think stuff after reading all these pro tapers stuff on here!


----------

